# Need to build a home show booth.



## ruskent (Jun 20, 2005)

I need to start getting things together for the fall home show season. I am looking to do a booth with a outdoor kitchen/fire place combo. I am look to frame with steel studs/dura rock and mount a set of wheels on everything. I need to construct these units as light weight as possible.

What would be the lighest material to veener these things with? Thin brick? Cultured stone? Some type of natural tile?

Anyone have any other ideas for a booth in general? What ever I do needs to scream high end and be able to be assembled and disassembled in less then 2 hours perferably solo.


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

You you create it on a 6x10 flat trailer? People are coming up with some pretty creative home show displays that they just unhitch from their truck/van.

I saw a nice one for a landscaper at a show last year, it was a waterfall and fish pond. The trailer also had juice to run the water fall, all he had to do was fill it up at the shows.


----------



## ruskent (Jun 20, 2005)

The proablem is that not all venues will let you drive into the building. And if they do let you drive in you need to be one of the first to set up and last to leave. I'd rather not go that route.


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

this would be the lightest veneer available

http://www.fauxpanels.com/


----------



## stacker (Jan 31, 2006)

genecarp said:


> this would be the lightest veneer available
> 
> http://www.fauxpanels.com/


my god what a load of crap.im sorry


----------



## ruskent (Jun 20, 2005)

LOL I can not use those panels!


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

I do not think it is possible to do well within those parameters.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

ruskent said:


> LOL I can not use those panels!




Plasti-rock :thumbsup:


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

ruskent said:


> I need to start getting things together for the fall home show season. I am looking to do a booth with a outdoor kitchen/fire place combo. I am look to frame with steel studs/dura rock and mount a set of wheels on everything. I need to construct these units as light weight as possible.
> 
> What would be the lighest material to veener these things with? Thin brick? Cultured stone? Some type of natural tile?
> 
> Anyone have any other ideas for a booth in general? What ever I do needs to scream high end and be able to be assembled and disassembled in less then 2 hours perferably solo.



How much can you spend? There are companies out there that specialize in this.


----------



## ruskent (Jun 20, 2005)

5k total.


----------



## ruskent (Jun 20, 2005)

Whatever I build only really needs to be one sided. The back side will be against the booth divider.


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

stacker said:


> my god what a load of crap.im sorry


Obviously you're a little concerned about the future of your trade, I got this from their website:



> Better than hiring a mason!


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

I will post a photo of my display later today. I went from having cabinets to having photos on a backdrop. The homeowners will see a cabinet or fireplace and walk 20 feet and see another one, and they can't tell the difference.
Do something to get them to stop.
My display fits in a pickup truck, takes 1/2 hour to setup and take down.
If you can get people to talk to you, you are ahead of the guy with the $25,000 display.


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

stacker said:


> my god what a load of crap.im sorry


 
yes it is crap, that co makes some nice faux beams, i have never seen the plastic rocks, but i am sure they are lightweight.


----------



## Cdat (Apr 18, 2007)

If possible, construct it on site. That will get people's attention the fastest.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

When I first got married, I built my wife a fireplace for Christmas. It stayed there for about 3 months and no one ever guessed that it was anything other than brick and mortar. I made it from stryofoam, melting the joints with a hot jointer, then coating it with acrylic stucco finish and gluing it together with a hot glue gun. It was light, for sure.


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

This is in my house

http://www.culturedstone.com/products/stone.asp


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Cultured stone will not work within his limits.


----------



## stacker (Jan 31, 2006)

genecarp said:


> yes it is crap, that co makes some nice faux beams, i have never seen the plastic rocks, but i am sure they are lightweight.


there is a house north of town here that has plastic rock panels.it was more than likely built in the 60's.im sure it looked good when it was finished,but looks like hell now.
as my dad always said."they stuff was made to sell":no:


----------



## Cdat (Apr 18, 2007)

JonM said:


> This is in my house
> 
> http://www.culturedstone.com/products/stone.asp


Please tell me you didn't build that entertainment cabinet!


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

Cdat said:


> Please tell me you didn't build that entertainment cabinet!



Nope...Bob's Store....:clap:


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

I may have known a guy once who used this to do a 'beer cave' inside a liquor store:whistling http://www.textureplus.com/faux_panels.aspx 

It is actually realistic looking.... They market it towards trade show booths and signage.

If I could just remember who that guy was__


----------

